# Difference between clean and dirty bulk



## nathanlowe

I often see people referring to two different types of bulks

Clean bulk and dirty

My understanding of clean is one where you gain weight/muscle and stay lean

Dirty bulk - Gain weight in form of muscle and fat and dont stay relativly lean

What are the advantages and disadvantages of doing this ?

To somebody like me who doesnt know too much about diet, it would appear that there is no reason to dirty bulk ie get fat, when you can stay lean.

Hope a few can answer my question, just interested on both sides of bulking and the advantages/disadvantages they bring


----------



## T_Woody

I would of thought iots pretty simple.. If you want to gain fat from a bulk.. "dirty bulk" or if you want to gain muscle and keep body fat low "clean bulk"?


----------



## nathanlowe

Think theres more to it though. To do with promoting muscle growth through extra calories.


----------



## T.F.

Dirty buk you will gain more quickly but need to cut thereafter to look at your best again, clean bulk will be a slower process.


----------



## Dezw

Clean bulk will take much longer, but you won't have to diet as much if any.

Dirty bulk will involve fast gains but with the downside being much hard cardio and dieting required to get rid of the excess fat.


----------



## nathanlowe

Why will dirty bulk cause you to grow quicker - ie muscle growth ?


----------



## hilly

yes as above,

dirty bulk will provide more muscle over say a 6 month period of time however will come with more fat.

clean bulk will provide less muscle over 6 months but less fat also.

it comes down to how quick you wanna pack on mass and how lean you wanna stay. i did the dirty bulk so to speak over xmas as wanted to pack on as much muscle as possible and it worked. both have their purposes. i am now wanting to stay lean for summer so am clean bulking.

however i must stress a dirty bulk is a bad name and does not IMO mean eat mcd's 4 x per day with a full english to start and chocolate and ****e on top. for me a dirty bulk would just be eating as much clean food as i could comfortably stomach with 2-3 cheats during the week of anything i wanted.

Now for me a clean bulk is eating the same foods i would on a dirty bulk but everything is in lower amounts and more precise with health cheat meals with things like low fat greek yogurt etc for dessert or weight watchers stuff.

for instance 2night my cheat is making meatballs with the girlfriend so i will still be having lean mince and wholemean pasta. i may treat myself to a peice of garlic bread or 2 then either a weight watchers dessert or 2 or low fat greek yog/fromaige fray with raisens and museli in etc.


----------



## nathanlowe

What is it that causes the quicker muscle growth though ?


----------



## YoungGun

Less cardio and more calories.


----------



## nathanlowe

YoungGun said:


> Less cardio and more calories.


Whats the relation between calories and muscle growth though ?

Im sounding quite stupid but just dont understand the relationship


----------



## leonface

this has been put out on some other threads recently, but i think you should give it a read, it'll explain about calorie relationships with muscle/fat gain

http://www.tmuscle.com/article/bodybuilding/the_truth_about_bulking&cr=


----------



## hilly

well for growth you need protein and carbs etc and these all contain calories.


----------



## warren

i think i dirty bulk, but i dont go over sy 15% bf ever, i say ''i think'' because, i never really count kcals and i dont eat perfect. dnt get me wrong i dont sit and eat crisps chocolate etc etc all day, im just leanient with my food, ie whereas some of the stricter diets may have pasta with tomatoes and olive oil, i would probly go for home made lasange, or carbonara. yet again i can get away with it as im young and have a fast metabolic rate.


----------



## Tinytom

simple answer

clean bulk for serious athletes

dirty bulk for fat fcuks who are lazy

sorry but theres not science involved in a dirty bulk.

eating a surplus of 500 calories a day will promote anabolism. You wont gain more muscle from a dirty bulk over 6 months at all. IN fact you are more likely to gain more fat than muscle as you have more insulin receptors in fat cells so the balance will shift towards this.

Sorry guys but thats the truth. I cant fathom th ereasoning behind a dirty bulk eating loads of **** and pretending its making you grow muscle.

apart from the health risks of eating such large quantities of crap you ahve to think about what thats doing to the quality of muscle you may gain.

I've gained consistently over the years from lean mass building. Overloading with food will simply put more stress on your heart and diegestive system and make it harder to diet.


----------



## Gymjunkie

hilly2008 said:


> yes as above,
> 
> dirty bulk will provide more muscle over say a 6 month period of time however will come with more fat.
> 
> clean bulk will provide less muscle over 6 months but less fat also.


No way.. I disagree. There is limited amount of muscle that can be gained per month and yuo will achieve it with both clean or dirty bulk. You don't gain more muscle with dirty bulk, eat enough with clean bulk (500 cls over BMR) and you will gain all the muscle you can (plus might gain a LITTLE fat too), dirty bulk will give you muscle and a lot of additional fat.

http://www.tmuscle.com/article/bodybuilding/the_truth_about_bulking&cr=


----------



## ElfinTan

We want Tom as out leader!!!!!! :rockon:


----------



## leonface

Tom, i totally agree with the dirty bulk thing, and am starting a clean bulk, just wondering what advice you have for diet? my training is going well, but i'm not that sure about what/when i should be eating

cheers, Leon

ps how long have you been clean bulking and how effective have you found it?


----------



## Tinytom

Leon my diet looks like this at the moment

8am - 100g oats, 30g peanut butter, 50g Extreme Whey with skimmed milk

11am - 250g Peri Peri Chicken, 75g pilau rice (basmati with seasoning), 30ml Olive oil

1pm - Flapjack

3pm - Same as 11am

5.30 - Train

6.30 - 50g Extreme Whey, 70g Vitargo

9.00 - 6 egg whites, 3 yolks, 4 slices granary wholegrain toast

11am - Extreme Mass Drink

I also use 5g of BCAA and Glutamine pre workout and 5g of Krevolution pre workout.

I cannot stress the value of BCAAs and Glutamine pre workout, makes a difference to my recovery and endurance.

I also have a handful of Aminos with each solid meal

All supplements are Extreme Nutrition.


----------



## leonface

brill thanks a lot!

mine's similar, but not eating enough, and didn't think about BCAAs or Glutamine, will try it soon

thanks again for the advice, much appreciated


----------



## qwerty83

tinytom can i ask what u weight? your diet is the kind of stuff i like to eat and i might pinch it for my bulk in mid august. just need to adjust it for me at 200lb. cheers. :thumbup1:


----------



## All4n

Agree with Hilly that "clean bulk" and "dirty bulk" are the wrong phrases to use.

You can clean bulk on 5000 cals and dirty bulk on 5000 cals. Both will make you fat if that's well over maintenance. It's just easier to eat 5000 cals worth of junk that it is 5000 clean calories. That's why dirty bulks are often described as the higher cal diets making you fat, as it's much easier to overconsume on them. Coupled with the bad choices of simple sugars and damaged fats of course making fat gain come even easier. Unhealthy way to go about it. Or you can* lean *bulk which means eating 500 cals over maintenance ensuring that you minimise fat gain.

It's a shame when the clean bulk phrase is thrown about, as then newbies will beleive by eating clean you stay lean. That's bullsh!t. Overeating whether clean or dirty will make you fat. Eating the right amount over maintenance keeps you lean. Choosing clean sources of food plays a part also, especially so in making sure you do not overeat.

Personally though, and from hearing the experience of others, i gain strength a lot quicker on a very high calorie diet. That means 1000-1500 cals over maintenance. Fat gain comes quick and fast also though so far from ideal for most.


----------



## Guest

Tinytom said:


> simple answer
> 
> clean bulk for serious athletes
> 
> dirty bulk for fat fcuks who are lazy
> 
> sorry but theres not science involved in a dirty bulk.
> 
> eating a surplus of 500 calories a day will promote anabolism. You wont gain more muscle from a dirty bulk over 6 months at all. IN fact you are more likely to gain more fat than muscle as you have more insulin receptors in fat cells so the balance will shift towards this.
> 
> Sorry guys but thats the truth. I cant fathom th ereasoning behind a dirty bulk eating loads of **** and pretending its making you grow muscle.
> 
> apart from the health risks of eating such large quantities of crap you ahve to think about what thats doing to the quality of muscle you may gain.
> 
> I've gained consistently over the years from lean mass building. Overloading with food will simply put more stress on your heart and diegestive system and make it harder to diet.


Great post.

Plus dirty bulk = high blood pressure at least for me which is a very bad thing....


----------



## Growing Lad

All4n said:


> Agree with Hilly that "clean bulk" and "dirty bulk" are the wrong phrases to use.
> 
> You can clean bulk on 5000 cals and dirty bulk on 5000 cals. Both will make you fat if that's well over maintenance. It's just easier to eat 5000 cals worth of junk that it is 5000 clean calories. That's why dirty bulks are often described as the higher cal diets making you fat, as it's much easier to overconsume on them. Coupled with the bad choices of simple sugars and damaged fats of course making fat gain come even easier. Unhealthy way to go about it. Or you can* lean *bulk which means eating 500 cals over maintenance ensuring that you minimise fat gain.
> 
> It's a shame when the clean bulk phrase is thrown about, as then newbies will beleive by eating clean you stay lean. That's bullsh!t. Overeating whether clean or dirty will make you fat. Eating the right amount over maintenance keeps you lean. Choosing clean sources of food plays a part also, especially so in making sure you do not overeat.
> 
> Personally though, and from hearing the experience of others, i gain strength a lot quicker on a very high calorie diet. That means 1000-1500 cals over maintenance. Fat gain comes quick and fast also though so far from ideal for most.


great post! your surplus determins if you gain too much fat. "clean" food isnt magic!


----------



## Tinytom

qwerty83 said:


> tinytom can i ask what u weight? your diet is the kind of stuff i like to eat and i might pinch it for my bulk in mid august. just need to adjust it for me at 200lb. cheers. :thumbup1:


I am 92kg at the moment so a little bit over what I was in my AVATAR which was 83kg

I have gained some fat but still in good shape and I will stay this way for the next year although Im looking to add 2kg of muscle in that time.


----------



## hilly

Con did a major bulk mate with very good results then came down and looks the dogs bollocks IMO so if you dont mind the fat gain or the extra dieting then so be it IMO

Then their is evan centapani(spelling wrong) who goes very large in the off season yet comes in ver very good so does trey brewer then theirs lee priest among many others im sure.


----------



## Tinytom

LOL I accept that some athletes or serious trainers do get very big and diet down. Thats the exception.

The majority of 'dirty bulk' trainers are lazy people who like eating junk. which is probably about 80% of the 'bodybuilders' in the country.

when I say 'bodybuilders' I am of course referring to the people who lift weights and eat loads which of course makes them a bodybuilder.

I still stand by what I said before that getting too fat increases how much food gets stored as fat via the insulin receptor bias.

If you have less fat to muscle then the bias will be towards muscle for storage.

Yes there are some off season guys that get massive and turn up in awesome condition but how many of you see them through their diet and how they probably have to kill themselves to get the weight off. Dexter Jackson by comparison is lean all year round and is one of the most conditioned guys on stage.


----------



## All4n

I think for those at the early stage of their BBing career, a major bulk can serve some benefit. Trying too hard to stay lean can sacfrifice gains. If you arn't already "big" then you may be really holding your self back. Once into the stage of holding a large amount of muscle then it may be of benefit to lean gain from them, but inititally i do think an excessive bulk can get you up to that advanced stage at the quickest rate. This means getting strong as possible and therefore as big as possible within the shortest amount of time. This means eating big and unfortunately carrying more bodyfat than most would like.

A lot of people who advocate the lean bulk are already at an advanced muscular stage and thus lean bulking is probably best for them. They're already big and strong. Just trying to get bigger/stronger by adding mass slowly. But would they be at that level of muscularity if they tried to maintain a lean physique from day 1? I;m not so sure.

Loosing fat is easy, gaining muscle isn't so much. Aint gonna get big being small. Various articles on this, including some by Dante DC, of which i know Con reads a lot about. But i must say, I wouldn't really reccomend the method to someone who is natural. But for example someone who is 200lbs lean and wants to compete. Well i think a big bulk adding 30lbs of mass, enhanced of course, may be the ticket so success at the fastest rate. Eat big and lift big. Few threads on powerlifters that dieted down and look amazing. Same theory. Wiould they have looked the same if they made the effort to stay lean? I'm going to take a gamble and say they would not be as strong and would not hold as much mass. They would not have as much thick dense muscle. Staying lean from then on would be advisable imo, but that initital stage i'm still an adbocater of for someone wanting to add some very serious size. Not the average lifter trying to look a little better on the beach of course, but someone looking to add serious size.

Tom, can i ask, have you always ate above 500 cals maintenance and remained lean? Since day 1?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i agree with tom... i dirty bulked and yes i put on a lot of size but i am paying the price for it with the dieting now... i've lost 4 stone so far and still not on schedule.

i dont regret anything in life but i will use this experiance for the future to steer away from going on a 'fatty wants a donut' diet.


----------



## Tinytom

I think people are confusing lean with a dieted look.

Lean for me is a comfortable level of bodyfat around 10-11%

I can still do my heavy lifts and not get injured.

When you start to put on more fat this actually hampers your lifts because of the extra strain on the heart.

Look at Marius, thats the 'lean' Im talking about. He still has abs and also a shape.


----------



## Goose

In that case Tom I am a fat fcuk :thumbup1:

Even though diet is clean... :confused1:


----------



## Frijiman

Tinytom said:


> I am 92kg at the moment so a little bit over what I was in my AVATAR which was 83kg
> 
> I have gained some fat but still in good shape and I will stay this way for the next year although Im looking to add 2kg of muscle in that time.


 How tall are you tom?


----------



## Goose

Frijiman said:


> How tall are you tom?


:laugh: 4ft 6 I heard?


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> i agree with tom... i dirty bulked and yes i put on a lot of size but i am paying the price for it with the dieting now... i've lost 4 stone so far and still not on schedule.
> 
> i dont regret anything in life but i will use this experiance for the future to steer away from going on a 'fatty wants a donut' diet.


A lot of your bulking was done unassisted if remember correctly? The results would probably have been different if you had been on AAS for the whole of the bulk.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Half assisted, half unassisted.

i wanted to get as much back from my muscle memory natty before jumping on the sauce. The result was i gained all my old size back and even added new size on


----------



## Tinytom

LOL Im 5'4''

Goose if thats a recent avatar picture I wouldnt say you're fat.

I seem to have created an isolation of members here. I'm not calling anyone fat, if you are eating clean 90% of the time then you will be eating a surplus of calories and so yes you will gain some fat, however this will be small compared to the amount that you'd gain on a dirty style eating regime.

TBH it doesnt really matter what you look like off season if you come in good at show time but lets face it how many guys on here are actually going to compete? I would say that the majority are just recreational bbers which isnt an issue for me at all.

Competitive bbing by definition requires extremes and so yes I'd expect a competitive bber to gain quite a bit off season as that is a natural rebound from the dieting they do.

What Im really talking about is the year round trainer that doesnt compete and is looking to gain. Because you havent had the benefit of a diet and rebound the extreme calorie route is probably not going to do you any good.

Extreme calories are good for comp bbers as they have an anabolic cycle after a show that allows them to gain more muscle than a recreational trainer.

Recreational trainers IMO should really be concentrating on keeping a good shape year round and gaining slowly over that time which is entirely possible on a lean bulk.

However people think as soon as they are on a mass mission that the calories should be ramped up high. Not so in reality. If you are doing gear then you will make more use of the proteins and carbs yes so they should be increased a bit but massive amounts only serve to fill out your tshirt and not really gain a lot of muscle. Theres no real STIMULUS for the body to be utilising that amount of calories if you are recreational unless your training ramps up massively and if thats the case the question you should really be asking is 'do I train hard enough' because if Im on gear or off I still train to my max so I eat to recover.

If you can ramp up your training and therefore eating massively when on a mass mission then really you are cheating yourself out of gains when you are just on a 'normal' regime.

Thats just my opinion though


----------



## Goose

Tom I do agree with what your saying and yes that picture is fairly recent.. a month or two ago and I am looking to compete.

I found that when on AAS I do bump my calories up ever so slightly and do "blow up" as they say but never can tell if its water weight or not.. more than likely is I guess.

I always compare myself to the guys in the mags, or guys who compete who are obviously in stage condition and ripped. I guess in reality thats what I aim for, for an all year round physique but with the stress on the body for that amount of time mine wouldnt be able to cope.


----------



## LittleChris

Goose said:


> Tom I do agree with what your saying and yes that picture is fairly recent.. a month or two ago and I am looking to compete.
> 
> I found that when on AAS I do bump my calories up ever so slightly and do "blow up" as they say but never can tell if its water weight or not.. more than likely is I guess.
> 
> *I always compare myself to the guys in the mags, or guys who compete who are obviously in stage condition and ripped. I guess in reality thats what I aim for, for an all year round physique but with the stress on the body for that amount of time mine wouldnt be able to cope.*


Agree with that. Always a problem explaining to a girl you are bulking, hence why there are no abs!

I am just keeping things fairly tight this year and seem to be progressing along I think


----------



## Goose

LittleChris said:


> Agree with that. Always a problem explaining to a girl *you are bulking, hence why there are no abs!*
> 
> I am just keeping things fairly tight this year and seem to be progressing along I think


Funny you should say that. Many people "Lean Bulk" and like to keep abs on show, others are not so bothered.

I'm currently on a bulk and am trying to get my abs to show through as I hate feeling fat! but I know as soon as I chuck in any orals I hold water loads !


----------



## LittleChris

Well I can see my abs, albeit in a blurred form, if the light is right 

I think it is a happy medium between not trying to stay too lean and expecting to add lots of muscle, and going all out, adding muscle, but also fat which makes the dieting process harder.

Sure the Tren will help the body recomp a little


----------



## Goose

Yeah we shall see!


----------



## All4n

Goose said:


> I always compare myself to the guys in the mags, or guys who compete who are obviously in stage condition and ripped. I guess in reality thats what I aim for, for an all year round physique but with the stress on the body for that amount of time mine wouldnt be able to cope.


That's the problem though mate, we see these guys in stage condition. They don't jump in front of the cameras (well sometimes they do, off season guest pose etc) when heavy bulking. There's pictures of Yates, Coleman, Brewer etc spring to mind who put on a lot of mass in the off season. Yet come show time shredded to the bone. I guess for maximum mass that's the way they've decided that it is to be done, and who's to argue? Now i know we shouldn't compare to pro's as it's often irrelevant but i still think for the prospective BBer who wants to compete, tips/tricks can be picked up. This may be one of them. As Tom says though, this is for someone wanting to compete not a reccy trainer trying to get in decent shape and lifting because they enjoy it.



Tinytom said:


> LOL Im 5'4''
> 
> Goose if thats a recent avatar picture I wouldnt say you're fat.
> 
> I seem to have created an isolation of members here. I'm not calling anyone fat, if you are eating clean 90% of the time then you will be eating a surplus of calories and so yes you will gain some fat, however this will be small compared to the amount that you'd gain on a dirty style eating regime.
> 
> TBH it doesnt really matter what you look like off season if you come in good at show time but lets face it how many guys on here are actually going to compete? I would say that the majority are just recreational bbers which isnt an issue for me at all.
> 
> Competitive bbing by definition requires extremes and so yes I'd expect a competitive bber to gain quite a bit off season as that is a natural rebound from the dieting they do.
> 
> What Im really talking about is the year round trainer that doesnt compete and is looking to gain. Because you havent had the benefit of a diet and rebound the extreme calorie route is probably not going to do you any good.
> 
> Extreme calories are good for comp bbers as they have an anabolic cycle after a show that allows them to gain more muscle than a recreational trainer.
> 
> Recreational trainers IMO should really be concentrating on keeping a good shape year round and gaining slowly over that time which is entirely possible on a lean bulk.
> 
> However people think as soon as they are on a mass mission that the calories should be ramped up high. Not so in reality. If you are doing gear then you will make more use of the proteins and carbs yes so they should be increased a bit but massive amounts only serve to fill out your tshirt and not really gain a lot of muscle. Theres no real STIMULUS for the body to be utilising that amount of calories if you are recreational unless your training ramps up massively and if thats the case the question you should really be asking is 'do I train hard enough' because if Im on gear or off I still train to my max so I eat to recover.
> 
> If you can ramp up your training and therefore eating massively when on a mass mission then really you are cheating yourself out of gains when you are just on a 'normal' regime.
> 
> Thats just my opinion though


Tom, for someone looking to compete and thus this requires the extreme route, how much do you think someone should go above maintenance in cals? Obviously 500 cals above maintenance can be said for the reccy trainer as you've described. But in your opinion, someone looking to gain extreme size in order to compete with the big boys, how much would you look to eat over maintenance and how much would you think is acceptable (for maximum mass) to gain over stage weight? How many lbs over stage weight i mean. Just after your opinion, obviously different people will take things to further extremes and less extrememes.


----------



## hilly

Goose said:


> I always compare myself to the guys in the mags, or guys who compete who are obviously in stage condition and ripped. I guess in reality thats what I aim for, for an all year round physique but with the stress on the body for that amount of time mine wouldnt be able to cope.


this i think is my problem also i am trying to keep my bodyfat in check while bulking now but i think my bf has gone far to high already however every1 i see and speak to firstly comments on how lean i am looking. i think the problem is i am comparing myself to guys in mags and just before comps on here when in general that isnt lean for bulking that is ripped.

I will check my bf this sat my intention is to try and keep it under 12% all year however i think under 15% is a more reasonable goal for myself as i seem to hold fat easily but i will work my ass off to keep it down while constantly gaining weight.


----------



## Tinytom

All4n said:


> That's the problem though mate, we see these guys in stage condition. They don't jump in front of the cameras (well sometimes they do, off season guest pose etc) when heavy bulking. There's pictures of Yates, Coleman, Brewer etc spring to mind who put on a lot of mass in the off season. Yet come show time shredded to the bone. I guess for maximum mass that's the way they've decided that it is to be done, and who's to argue? Now i know we shouldn't compare to pro's as it's often irrelevant but i still think for the prospective BBer who wants to compete, tips/tricks can be picked up. This may be one of them. As Tom says though, this is for someone wanting to compete not a reccy trainer trying to get in decent shape and lifting because they enjoy it.
> 
> Tom, for someone looking to compete and thus this requires the extreme route, how much do you think someone should go above maintenance in cals? Obviously 500 cals above maintenance can be said for the reccy trainer as you've described. But in your opinion, someone looking to gain extreme size in order to compete with the big boys, how much would you look to eat over maintenance and how much would you think is acceptable (for maximum mass) to gain over stage weight? How many lbs over stage weight i mean. Just after your opinion, obviously different people will take things to further extremes and less extrememes.


TBH I would say that until the person enters that cycle of dieting and bulking then a 500 suprlus is fine. The reason for this is that until you do actually diet theres no stimulus for the body to carry that much muscle. Therefore you need to start that cycle off with a first show.

Now of course there will be genetic freaks that can handle masses of calories and can get massive and ripped on stage for their first time but being realistic those guys come along once every few years. I remember seeing a picture of Flex Wheeler when he first comepeted and he was tiny compared to his later development.

I think the best gains in bodybuilding come when you compete. Certainly I've seen much more progress in the 7 years i've competed than in the first 3 when I didnt and you supposedly pack on muscle when you first start training.


----------



## StJocKIII

I'm sure this has been answered before but it goes hand in hand with the thread. I'm currently clean bulking but i'm still trying to find the right level for calorie intake, as such i seem to be putting on a little fat. Would 20-40 minutes of cardio at the end of a session actually help to reduce that or would it be counterintuitive considering it isn't fasted cardio?

Cheers


----------



## hilly

ill second that even tho i havnt competed i have now done 2 very strict mock pre contest diets and am making the best gains i ever have.


----------



## Tinytom

StJocKIII said:


> I'm sure this has been answered before but it goes hand in hand with the thread. I'm currently clean bulking but i'm still trying to find the right level for calorie intake, as such i seem to be putting on a little fat. Would 20-40 minutes of cardio at the end of a session actually help to reduce that or would it be counterintuitive considering it isn't fasted cardio?
> 
> Cheers


Any exercise is good mate.

Cardio will increase blood flow and capillaries in the muscles and help your body recover faster.

I do 2 sessions of kickboxing a week which is pure high intensity bag battering.

I still eat before and after but the exercise is cumulative so it does burn off the calories and probably taps into my fat stores.

If you are after something that will help keep you leaner try pre breakfast cardio.

I normally do 20 minutes of fast X trainer off season. enough tyo kickstart my body in the morning.


----------



## StJocKIII

Tinytom said:


> Any exercise is good mate.
> 
> Cardio will increase blood flow and capillaries in the muscles and help your body recover faster.
> 
> I do 2 sessions of kickboxing a week which is pure high intensity bag battering.
> 
> I still eat before and after but the exercise is cumulative so it does burn off the calories and probably taps into my fat stores.
> 
> If you are after something that will help keep you leaner try pre breakfast cardio.
> 
> I normally do 20 minutes of fast X trainer off season. enough tyo kickstart my body in the morning.


Thanks for the reply, i'll try that in the am then. Suits my schedule much better too.


----------



## StJocKIII

Ah i just thought of another question that doesn't warrant its own thread.

Sometimes because of my work schedule and gym opening times i end up having 4 days between two of my sessions, should i be keeping my calories as high say on the 3rd/4th rest days?

Cheers


----------



## Guest

I have been mentioned a few times i am flattered

However, tbh when i did go up to my heaviest last year it was not on what i would call a dirty bulk. Now it was a bulk for changing numbers on the scale and this is wrong i will admit but the majority of calories came from things like olive oil/orange juice/whey shakes and massive portions of pasta/lf cheese/chicken not from pure rubbish. When i eat a lot of **** food like i just did after my show i get heavy quickly with water retention my bp goes out of what i consider normal (under 140 under 85) also the combo of the heat here in SC with the rapid weight gain gives me panic attacks all round its not fun....

This is one of the reasons i am competing again in just under 6 weeks, i want to do it completely right and not eat 10k of **** every day for 2 weeks after the show and ramp right back up into the 240s! This time i will be going straight onto a reasonable off season plan.

As far as gaining big amounts of weights, for some it works but if you take it too far you may just become a Trey Brewer and actually become smaller than you were two years ago due to having to diet off 95lb (he was 330ish off season then at 08 nationals he weighed in at 235lb!). I am all for adding a load of clay before you sculpt the figure so to speak especially for a younger guy because we are not all as disciplined as Tom and for many of us knowlage and disccipline is learned over years. If Toms plan was not as perfect as it was then he would not grow, tell your average 19 year old to have a diet just over maintance and chances are he will not put enough quality balanced nutrients in there so he would have been better off just eating a tad more but really covering his bases.


----------

